# of the mountains/of the sea



## Otter

Ciao a tutti,

I'd like to say,

Woman (or man) _of the_ mountains
Woman (or man) _of the_ sea.

But not like Mountain Woman or Mountain man.  Not "from" but "of the".

So, 

Donna (Uomo) ___________ le montagne
Donna (uomo) ___________ le mare

Grazie.


----------



## Moogey

Hi Otter!

delle montagne
del mare

Let's see what the natives have to say 

-M


----------



## Otter

Moogey said:
			
		

> Hi Otter!
> 
> delle montagne
> del mare
> 
> Let's see what the natives have to say
> 
> -M


 
Hey Moogey,

There are so many choices in the dictionary when one looks up "of the". I want the most poetic, so to speak. 

Otter.

Edit:  Forgot to say, Thanks, Moogey.


----------



## *Giulia*

Io direi "Donna delle montagne" e "Donna del mare". Non mi viene in mente nessun altro significato di "of the" che potrebbe andare bene.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Otter

OKay, Thanks both of you.

I guess that's it. 

Thanks So Much.


----------



## combustion

Maybe: di motagna and di mare...
donna di montagna 
donna di mare
???


----------



## Otter

combustion said:
			
		

> Maybe: di motagna and di mare...
> donna di montagna
> donna di mare
> ???


 
Hey Comb, Thanks.  

How would that differ from del/della?


----------



## combustion

Donna del Mare seems like queen of the see or something mytholocical...
Donna di mare sounds like a woman who has all the characteristic of a woman that lived near the sea a lot of time.
The same for a man and for the mountain!

Cecilia


----------



## *Giulia*

Otter said:
			
		

> Hey Comb, Thanks.
> 
> How would that differ from del/della?



In my opinion it's the same.


----------



## combustion

*Giulia* said:
			
		

> In my opinion it's the same.


 
I disagree... they sound very different!


----------



## ladybird

Otter said:
			
		

> Hey Comb, Thanks.
> 
> How would that differ from del/della?


 
Hi Otter

Apologies if I have misunderstood, but are you asking about the differences from a grammatical point of view?

ladybird


----------



## *Giulia*

combustion said:
			
		

> I disagree... they sound very different!



Maybe "Donna della montagna" means that the woman belongs to a particular mountain, whereas "donna di montagna" means that the woman is from the mountains (a general mountain). But I'm not so sure about this difference of meanings.


----------



## combustion

In italiano cosi' mi spiego meglio! (Otter, then I'll translate...)
Se tu dici: "come cammina veloce in salita, e' proprio una donna di montagna!" ha un senso.
L'unico contesto in cui puoi inserire "donna della montagna" mi sembra esser solo: "cosi' tutta vestita di bianco e incappucciata mi sembri la donna della montagna", in cui prende appunto un significato simbolico.
Una sola domanda Giulia...come fa una donna ad appartenere a una montagna, non ti pare un contesto al massimo simbolico? Eventualmente, se questa donna e' molto ricca, una montagna la puo' possedere...


----------



## Otter

ladybird said:
			
		

> Hi Otter
> 
> Apologies if I have misunderstood, but are you asking about the differences from a grammatical point of view?
> 
> ladybird


 
I'm not sure how to answer that.  Yes, I guess knowing from a grammatical pov would help.  Also, I'm interested in what image is conjured by the phrase.


----------



## *Giulia*

combustion said:
			
		

> In italiano cosi' mi spiego meglio! (Otter, then I'll translate...)
> Una sola domanda Giulia...come fa una donna ad appartenere a una montagna, non ti pare un contesto al massimo simbolico? Eventualmente, se questa donna e' molto ricca, una montagna la puo' possedere...



Beh non so, dipende dal contesto.. tanto per dire, su Heidi non c'è forse la "donna della montagna" che è quella figura di donna su una montagna?
Comunque, non per essere pignola, l'esempio con donna non viene bene, ma se dico "frutto di mare" o "frutto del mare" è chiaro che il significato è diverso.
Insomma dipende dal contesto.
Da quello che avevo capito, Otter voleva qualcosa che non significasse espressamente "from". Ma grammaticalmente direi che non cambia nulla.


----------



## combustion

Grammaticalmente infatti la mia e la tua traduzione sono equivalenti a quella inglese. Quello che dobbiamo spiegare ai non nativi e' infatti la differenza di "evocazione" che l'uso o meno di un articolo puo' portare. Dire "donna di montagna" non e' la stessa cosa che dire "woman from the mountain", e' un insieme di cose che trascendono il puro significato di provenienza. Per questo e' importante dire che la mia e la tua non sono lo stessa traduzione, ma frasi con significato diverso. La difficolta' dell'Italiano, e la sua bellezza, risiede nel fatto che basta un articolo, o la variazione del posizionamento della parola e conferire alla frase immagini e significati molto diversi.
cecilia


----------



## *Giulia*

combustion said:
			
		

> Grammaticalmente infatti la mia e la tua traduzione sono equivalenti a quella inglese. Quello che dobbiamo spiegare ai non nativi e' infatti la differenza di "evocazione" che l'uso o meno di un articolo puo' portare. Dire "donna di montagna" non e' la stessa cosa di dire "woman from the mountain", e' un insieme di cose che trascendono il puro significato di provenienza. Per questo e' importante dire che la mia e la tua non sono lo stessa traduzione, ma frasi con significato diverso. La difficolta' dell'Italiano, e la sua bellezza, risiede nel fatto che basta un articolo, o la variazione del posizionamento della parola e conferire alla frase immagini e significati molto diversi.
> cecilia



Già hai ragione. Il fatto è che un madrelingua neanche ci pensa a queste cose, le si dà per scontate!
(O.t: sei alla UC Irvine?)


----------



## combustion

*Giulia* said:
			
		

> Già hai ragione. Il fatto è che un madrelingua neanche ci pensa a queste cose, le si dà per scontate!
> (O.t: sei alla UC Irvine?)


 
E questo e' il bello di WRF! Ti aiuta a prendere coscienza di uno strumento che usiamo e maltrattiamo tanto spesso, la nostra Lingua Italiana!
Bella discussione, grazie!
ceci


----------



## Otter

combustion said:
			
		

> E questo e' il bello di WRF! Ti aiuta a prendere coscienza di uno strumento che usiamo e maltrattiamo tanto spesso, la nostra Lingua Italiana!
> Bella discussione, grazie!
> ceci


 
It's fascinating. It's so exciting that "of the" evolved into such a discussion.  

Comb, thanks and I hope you have time to translate the gist of this for me. (or someone).

Thanks.

Otter.


----------



## ladybird

Hi again Otter

Sorry, I think I definitely misunderstood what you were asking for help with.

I thought it was the di + constructions you were looking for ie: 

di+il=del
di+la=della
di+lo=dello

Anyhow, I have been trying to follow the discussion and have now got lost in a sea of Italian, I'd love to hear the translation too!

ladybird


----------



## Otter

ladybird said:
			
		

> Hi again Otter
> 
> Sorry, I think I definitely misunderstood what you were asking for help with.
> 
> I thought it was the di + constructions you were looking for ie:
> 
> di+il=del
> di+la=della
> di+lo=dello
> 
> Anyhow, I have been trying to follow the discussion and have now got lost in a sea of Italian, I'd love to hear the translation too!
> 
> ladybird


 
That's fine, Ladybug. Thanks.  Everything helps.  Yes, I'm very interested.


----------



## combustion

combustion said:
			
		

> In italiano cosi' mi spiego meglio! (Otter, then I'll translate...)
> Se tu dici: "come cammina veloce in salita, e' proprio una donna di montagna!" ha un senso.
> L'unico contesto in cui puoi inserire "donna della montagna" mi sembra esser solo: "cosi' tutta vestita di bianco e incappucciata mi sembri la donna della montagna", in cui prende appunto un significato simbolico.
> Una sola domanda Giulia...come fa una donna ad appartenere a una montagna, non ti pare un contesto al massimo simbolico? Eventualmente, se questa donna e' molto ricca, una montagna la puo' possedere...


 
TRANSLATION:
In italian, so I can explain it better!
If you say: "how she walks fast uphill, she's really a "donna di montagna"", it has one particular meaning. The only case in which you can use "donna della montagna" seems to me to be: " so white dressed, and with your strange cup, you seem the "donna della montagna"", in which it takes a symbolic meaning. Just one question, Giulia: how could a woman belong to a Mountain, doesn't it seems a context at least symbolic? Eventually, if the woman is very rich, can own a Mountain!

I hope there are not too much mistakes!


----------



## combustion

*Giulia* said:
			
		

> Beh non so, dipende dal contesto.. tanto per dire, su Heidi non c'è forse la "donna della montagna" che è quella figura di donna su una montagna?
> Comunque, non per essere pignola, l'esempio con donna non viene bene, ma se dico "frutto di mare" o "frutto del mare" è chiaro che il significato è diverso.
> Insomma dipende dal contesto.
> Da quello che avevo capito, Otter voleva qualcosa che non significasse espressamente "from". Ma grammaticalmente direi che non cambia nulla.


 
TRANSLATION (sorry Giulia if I'm not always literal... I've some difficulties!):
I don't know, it depends from the context... for example, on Heidi, there isn't the "donna della montagna" that is that character of woman on a mountain?
Anycase, not with the intention to be an hairsplitter, I'm not able to visualize an example with "woman", but if I say "frutto di mare" or "frutto del mare" it's clear that the meaning is different.
Therefore, it depends from the context. 
From what I understood, Otter wanted something that didn't mean expressely "from". But from a grammatical point of view, in my opinion, there's no difference.


----------



## combustion

combustion said:
			
		

> Grammaticalmente infatti la mia e la tua traduzione sono equivalenti a quella inglese. Quello che dobbiamo spiegare ai non nativi e' infatti la differenza di "evocazione" che l'uso o meno di un articolo puo' portare. Dire "donna di montagna" non e' la stessa cosa che dire "woman from the mountain", e' un insieme di cose che trascendono il puro significato di provenienza. Per questo e' importante dire che la mia e la tua non sono lo stessa traduzione, ma frasi con significato diverso. La difficolta' dell'Italiano, e la sua bellezza, risiede nel fatto che basta un articolo, o la variazione del posizionamento della parola e conferire alla frase immagini e significati molto diversi.
> cecilia


 
TRANSLATION (and I've almost finished ): 

Infact, grammatically mine and your translations are equivalent to the English one. But we have to explain to the non-natives the difference of "evocation" that the presence or the absence of an article may give. "Donna di montagna" doesn't mean just "woman from the mountain", it is an ensamble of things that trascend the mere meaning of provenance. For that reason it's important to say that mine and your translation are not the same one, but sentences with a different meaning. The trouble of the Italian language, and its beauty too, stays  in the fact that an article, or the different position of a word in a phrase may give to the sentence figures and meanings very different.


----------



## combustion

*Giulia* said:
			
		

> Già hai ragione. Il fatto è che un madrelingua neanche ci pensa a queste cose, le si dà per scontate!
> (O.t: sei alla UC Irvine?)


 
TRANSLATION:

I agree with you. The fact is that a native doesn't care of these things, takes them for granted!


----------



## Otter

combustion said:
			
		

> TRANSLATION:
> In italian, so I can explain it better!
> If you say: "how she walks fast uphill, she's really a "donna di montagna"",
> If you say: "The way she walks so fast uphill shows she's really a donna di montagna" it has one particular meaning. The only case in which you can use "donna della montagna" seems to me to be: "so white dressed, and with your strange cup, you seem the "donna della montagna"",
> "Dressed all in white and with your strange cup(?) or did you mean 'cap'?, you seem the 'donna della montagna".
> in which it takes a symbolic meaning. Just one question, Giulia: how could a woman belong to a Mountain? Doesn't it seems (seem) a context at least symbolic? (I don't know how to correct this sentence.  I don't know what "seem a context at least symbolic" means.)  Eventually, if the woman is very rich, she can own a Mountain!
> 
> I hope there are not too much mistakes!


 
 Actually "The way she walks so fast uphill - she's really a mountain woman" works for me but, grammatically, I don't know how to puntuate it, if it can be punctuated to make one complete sentence. . .  maybe a semi-colon.  But in terms of speaking, it certainly sounds like dialog.

Sorry I haven't learned to use the forum's correction system.  I hope to soon.  I hope these corrections are clear.

Otter.


----------



## combustion

combustion said:
			
		

> E questo e' il bello di WRF! Ti aiuta a prendere coscienza di uno strumento che usiamo e maltrattiamo tanto spesso, la nostra Lingua Italiana!
> Bella discussione, grazie!
> ceci


 
TRANSLATION:
and that is the beauty of WRF! It helps to take consciousness of an instrument that we use and abuse very often, our Italian Language!
Beautiful discussion, thanks!

And I've done...
ceci


----------



## sweet_jane

combustion said:
			
		

> Grammaticalmente infatti la mia e la tua traduzione sono equivalenti a quella inglese. Quello che dobbiamo spiegare ai non nativi e' infatti la differenza di "evocazione" che l'uso o meno di un articolo puo' portare. Dire "donna di montagna" non e' la stessa cosa che dire "woman from the mountain", e' un insieme di cose che trascendono il puro significato di provenienza. Per questo e' importante dire che la mia e la tua non sono lo stessa traduzione, ma frasi con significato diverso. La difficolta' dell'Italiano, e la sua bellezza, risiede nel fatto che basta un articolo, o la variazione del posizionamento della parola e conferire alla frase immagini e significati molto diversi.


 
Wow! That's awesome, Cecilia! Especially your last sentence. I wish I could write like you - not only in Italian but in English as well 

I also love your English version. Just a few tips: "your translation and mine" sounds better and I would say "the difficulty/complexity of the Italian language resides in..."
So what am I? A "ragazza delle isole" or an "isolana"?


----------



## Otter

combustion said:
			
		

> TRANSLATION (sorry Giulia if I'm not always literal... I've some difficulties!):
> I don't know, it depends _from_ the context... (it depends_*on* _the context*.*) For example, on (*in*) Heidi, there isn't the "donna della montagna" that is that character of woman on a mountain? (. . .*in Heidi, isn't there the "donna della montagna" that is a woman-on-a-mountain character?)*
> *In a*ny case, not with the intention _to be an_ (*of being a*) hairsplitter - *and* I'm not able to visualize an example with "woman" - but if I say "frutto di mare" or "frutto del mare", it's clear that the meaning is different.
> Therefore, it depends _from_ (*on*) the context.
> From what I understood, Otter wanted something that didn't mean expressely "from"* b*ut from a grammatical point of view, in my opinion, there's no difference.


----------



## Otter

combustion said:
			
		

> TRANSLATION (and I've almost finished ):
> 
> *In fact*, grammatically*,* _mine and your_ *(your and my) *translations are equivalent to the English one. But we have to explain to the non-natives the difference of "evocation" that the presence or the absence of an article may give. "Donna di montagna" doesn't mean just "woman from the mountain", it is an ensamble *(ensemble?)* of things that trascend (*transcend*) the mere meaning of provenance. For that reason it's important to say that mine and your translation (*your and my (or 'our') translations*) are not the same one (*strike out "one")*, but sentences with a different meaning *(, but sentences with different meanings*). The trouble of (*with)* the Italian language, and its beauty too, _stays_ *(is)* in the fact that an article, or the different position of a word in a phrase may give to the sentence figures and meanings very different.[ (*may give a very different meaning and figure to the sentence*) /quote]
> *I believe if you use singular form of 'article' and 'position', you need the singular form of 'meaning' and 'figure' (although I really don't understand the word 'figure' in this context. Maybe you mean 'image'? I hope these corrections are helpful.*


----------



## combustion

sweet_jane said:
			
		

> Wow! That's awesome, Cecilia! Especially your last sentence. I wish I could write like you - not only in Italian but in English as well
> 
> I also love your English version. Just a few tips: "your translation and mine" sounds better and I would say "the difficulty/complexity of the Italian language resides in..."
> So what am I? A "ragazza delle isole" or an "isolana"?


 
Thank you so much Sweet_Jane!
Isolana is correct... but "ragazza delle isole" sounds so sweet !

Thank you Otter for your corrections!
BYE
cecilia


----------



## Otter

combustion said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Sweet_Jane!
> Isolana is correct... but "ragazza delle isole" sounds so sweet !
> 
> Thank you Otter for your corrections!
> BYE
> cecilia


 
You're welcome. Thank you so much.

Otter.


----------



## lsp

Otter, may I offer my 2¢? I followed Giulia's and Comb's Italian and English versions, which I understood quite well. Presuming to understand your request equally well, I'd say you want Donna di montagna, which, while singular, conveys a woman of the mountains (not a Mountain Woman, as you wanted to avoid).


----------



## Otter

lsp said:
			
		

> Otter, may I offer my 2¢? I followed Giulia's and Comb's Italian and English versions, which I understood quite well. Presuming to understand your request equally well, I'd say you want Donna di montagna, which, while singular, conveys a woman of the mountains (not a Mountain Woman, as you wanted to avoid).


 
Thanks.  I'm thinking that's what I'll go with.  What did you think of Giulia's (I think it she) suggestion that Donne della Montagna might mean a woman from a certain mountain, one specific mountain?


----------



## lsp

Otter said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'm thinking that's what I'll go with.  What did you think of Giulia's (I think it she) suggestion that Donne della Montagna might mean a woman from a certain mountain, one specific mountain?


The difference with regard to your original question is very subtle, as the ladies both explained, but if you specifically wanted to refer to a woman from a specific mountain I think you'd have no choice but to say Donna della Montagna.


----------



## Otter

Grazie, grazie.


----------



## lsp

.


----------

